# my new smoker "The Captain"



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## raymo76 (Nov 19, 2011)

The Captain certainly looks pretty cool, how does it cook? Where's the QView....


----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)

cooks like a dream gets up to and maintains temp unbelievably.....i just figured out the wifes camera and will post some qview on my next smoke


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks cool. I can't wait to the the Qview.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 19, 2011)

So how does it work?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes how about a peek at the inside?


----------



## rdknb (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 19, 2011)

!Me gusta el Capitan!

Did you build that that disaster? I doubt if it even works.. But please, prove me wrong and don't forget the q-view!

Looks like a good mod to do with all the char-broilers on craigslist.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks pretty cool,

It would make a nice water cooker


----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)

i have taen a pic of the inside and will try and upload tommorow. for those wanting the info basicly there are 3 tubes coming from the top of the fire box... on the inside the whole length of smoke chamber is a metal plate about 1 inch above where the tubes come into the chamber... with the 2 exhaust it pulls heat and smoke both to left and right and allows for pretty even temps.... with the plate covering the tubes from the firebox u have very little direct heat....and 1 good thing is we all know heat rises therefore it comes up and maintains temp real well.....wifes camera is dead or i would load pic of the inside now.... anymore questions let me know!!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds good,

we'll wait for you to charge the batteries


----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)

the dust u see there is where i was cleaning smoke box today and had very windy conditions and i was even covered in ash..... it just trapped more where i had extra oil from seasoning... as u see there is the plate that covers the tubes coming from box, and there is about a 1 inch gap from plate to tubes....


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Now I see......................................watcha gonna smoke on it tomorrow?


----------



## tyotrain (Nov 19, 2011)

great looking smoker.. can't wait to see some Qview


----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)

side view to see size of fire box


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 19, 2011)

Is that counterweight spring loaded or just a gravity weight?

I may do something of this design with my char-griller


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks light a gravity weight Pete,

I'm thinking the same thing for the Char-griller


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks prudy just sit`n there. Does it work? Looks real clean on the inside... Nice cooker...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 19, 2011)

BTW, That weld, at the top of the hot box near the center, isn't centered.

Seriously though, that is a nice smoker and everyone that posted will agree. The comments about "will / does it work" and "sure is clean", well that's just our way of saying we like your smoker and welcome aboard, now let's see some food!

P.S. You might want to reconsider your screen name. You may not wish to be the FNG when you get a couple hundred posts under your belt.


----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)

yes it is a gravity weight... the whole smoker is HEAVY... it took 6 of us (all big ol boys) to lift it the 4 or so inches up onto my patio.. i actually just picked this one up last saturday so its brand spankin new... i have cooked just 2 butts in it and tinkered with the vents just to test it...... ill be honest while talking with the builder i was concerned about stepping outside the box on the normal off set fire box, but what cooking/testing i have done it by far exceeds my expectations!!.....i would really let this one go on a straight up trade for a smoker on a trailer, although i know that aint gonna happen....


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll put my UDS on a trailer and be there in a day or two..


----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)

lol i bet u would....


----------



## fng (Nov 19, 2011)

maybe one day ill graduate from the FNG status.... i will be doin a big smoke tues night... right now i have 11 birds and 2 hams to cook, and by my measurements i still have plenty of room on bottom rack and the top rack will be out!!! if i can remember ill fire up yall some qview, and show yall that captains do work lol... thanks for the compliments on the smoker...its been a long time comin and im as happy as can be with my new toy!...


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> Looking forward to seeing it in action!
> 
> John




Ditto!


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like you could feed an infantry division with that one.  Looks huge!  I can see you are going to do some serious smoking on that one!


----------



## frosty (Nov 20, 2011)

Now that shore is purty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I can hardly wait for some Q-view.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 21, 2011)

Great looking smoker.  I am going to move this thread so look under smoker builds.


----------

